# About to embark on D - kid and how help pls



## mr_confused (Oct 14, 2011)

So.....long story on why wont go into here but I do have a question...actually two.

Is there an approach that you'd advise as someone going through it - in term of how to tell the spouse? Do you think the "rip it off like a bandaid is better, or a longer evolving series of conversations that communicate you intent?

Regarding a child, teen in my case, do you feel there is a better time to do so? I was planning on trying to move out immediately after the school year ends.

Thoughts and experiences would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------

